# Had to return the Gentle leader head collar



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, I first bought the "collar" several weeks ago and it worked great--he didn't like it but I figured he'd get used to it over time. He would rub his head, sometimes right on the concrete, to get it off! This was getting worse and worse to the point where he was scared of it when he saw me coming to put it on him. I just couldn't put him through that any more. We also tried the gentle leader body harness and he always wiggled out of that one (even though it was fitted properly). When I put him in a traditional harness he pulls and pulls like a huskey, which is a pain. But I'd rather have that than having him scraping his nose and head on the concrete!! Any suggestions for a good harness, let me know. I'll probably do the Puppia. I think he's past the puppy chewing stage now so hopefully he won't wreck it......


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Well, I first bought the "collar" several weeks ago and it worked great--he didn't like it but I figured he'd get used to it over time. He would rub his head, sometimes right on the concrete, to get it off! This was getting worse and worse to the point where he was scared of it when he saw me coming to put it on him. I just couldn't put him through that any more. We also tried the gentle leader body harness and he always wiggled out of that one (even though it was fitted properly). When I put him in a traditional harness he pulls and pulls like a huskey, which is a pain. But I'd rather have that than having him scraping his nose and head on the concrete!! Any suggestions for a good harness, let me know. I'll probably do the Puppia. I think he's past the puppy chewing stage now so hopefully he won't wreck it......[/B]



I am sorry he hasn't been doing well with the gentle leader. We tried them too, without a lot of success. I won't say it didn't work at all; it just didn't really seem to solve the problem. I have seen, but have never tried some no-pull harnesses that attach to the leash in front rather than from behind. I don't know how they would work. 

Have you tried the leash recalls though? This is when he starts to pull you stop and then call him back to you running backward. Other takes on this include stopping and just going off in another direction repeatedly until he gets the idea that pulling isn't getting him in a forward motion at all.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=390481
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will try those methods! I'll try anything! Thanks









Yeah, the "gentle leaders" are the ones that lead from the front rather than behind--but the head one also goes around the nose and that's the part that he hated/was afraid of and the body one w/ the lead in the front he would squirm out of!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Zoe didn't like the Gentle Leader either. In fact the minute is was on her, my trainer took it off immediatley since she acted like she was being punished and she wants training to be fun. Her method of not pulling on a lead was to stop the minute she pulled. Can't say that method worked very well because we just stopped and started alot and she got distracted by looking at life go by while we were stopped! LOL But I will say her pulling stopped completely when I put a harness on her. Sorry it didn't work for you. One method I have seen on both Divine Canine & It's me or the Dog is to immediately walk in the other direction the very second the dog starts pulling. Looked like it worked well on tv. Now in real life... LOL</span>


----------

